

SQLite Professional for OS X is now pay what you want - zenox
https://www.sqlitepro.com/

======
mwcampbell
I wonder if naming a product "SQLite Professional", when the company has no
affiliation with the SQLite Consortium or HWACI (the company that originally
developed SQLite and does sell commercial extensions), is a trademark
violation. If I hadn't gone and checked the copyright notice at the bottom of
the web page, I would have assumed that this was a product of HWACI.

~~~
Argorak
Considering that SQLite is licensed public domain with the express permission
of others selling modifications of it without restrictions (even without
acknowledging the original authors), I'd be surprised they mind.

~~~
petilon
For the sake of the user base, I hope they do mind. It is confusing to have
SQLite and SQLite Pro when they are not from the same people.

~~~
ultramancool
Not really, SQLite Pro is not a database, but a management tool. Pretty hard
to confuse the two unless you're someone who's not likely to use either.

------
zenox
4.5 star rated sqlite development tool. The pay what you want feature is only
available via the web store, as apple does not offer any such service.

------
joshstrange
How does this compare to Base[0]? I bought and have been using Base for years
and it's been awesome. Granted I don't do much sqlite work so Base may be a
little "simple" but I don't see much in SQLite Pro that rivals what it offers.

[0] [http://menial.co.uk/base/](http://menial.co.uk/base/)

~~~
zenox
A few things that SQLite Professional does that Base does not.

1\. Get results for multiple queries at once. A simple example would be SELECT
'hello'; select 'world'; which will return two result sets, where base will
only return the first one.

2\. If your select query contains a tables primary keys, then the results from
a query can be edited inline. Example if you run SELECT * FROM myTable WHERE
id IN (1,2,3) then you can actually edit the results directly without needing
to switch back to the data view.

3\. If you have a trigger or view that depends on a specific column or table,
and the column/table gets renamed, SQLite Professional will prompt you with
the details and alter the underlying trigger/views to be updated with the new
proper information.

4\. SQLite Professional will automatically reload if your database is modified
by an external app (such a directly via a sqlite3 prompt, a php script, etc).

That said, Base is a great app. If you already own a copy of it and the above
functionality does not interest you, I would probably just suggest keeping
with it.

~~~
joshstrange
Thanks for the quick reply, I'll be sure to check it out!

------
foxwoods
If you only need a management UI for SQLite, the Firefox addon SQLite
Manager[0] is a good choice, and it's free.

[0] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sqlite-
manage...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sqlite-manager/)

